# 12/10/10 Pomps



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

It was high tide and rough surf, but I was brave and it paid back with these pomps. Two of them measured at 17" and fat. Happy :fishing:


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

great job DVO. Hope they are still there after this cold front.


----------



## AIRBORNE (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice! Where were these caught and what did you use?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Great looking fish ,... and shoulders there to match.

Good size / good girth !

Fishwander


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like some of the best eating you can get with your feet still on the sand!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Well it seems like DVO is the Central Florida Pompano Guru. Very nice catch.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Way to go DVO! You're the Man!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Big Ed,
On 12/10, I had a company Christmas Party and did not know what time it's going to be over, therefore I didn't want to make a commitment to go fishing with you at PlayaLinda. Anyway, I got there around 3:30PM and scored those pomps in 2 hours of fishing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

DVO said:


> Hi Big Ed,
> On 12/10, I had a company Christmas Party and did not know what time it's going to be over, therefore I didn't want to make a commitment to go fishing with you at PlayaLinda. Anyway, I got there around 3:30PM and scored those pomps in 2 hours of fishing.


Yep! When you are on top of the school that's what happens! They are aggressive feeders! :fishing:


----------



## mrsurf (Feb 25, 2010)

*Wow*

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VAO Brian (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice catch


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome! Good job!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Really goood job!
Nice fish !!

Keep up the good work !!!

Fishwander


----------

